# Bushes a goat won't eat?



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

I would like to put some landscaping bushes around the house. Once in awhile our beloved (?) goats get out and come chew everything in the yard. Is there any bush that is goat proof?


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

To be honest, I wouldn't trust them with cactus! (Just kidding, or am I?) They seem to go for your favourite plants first. I have had the horror of finding every single one of my potted plant collection eaten to the dirt in the pots! I don't trust them at all! Sorry this doesn't help. Goats will be goats!


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

The best I've come up with is to get rid of the poisonous plants in the yard (after the goats ate an entire rhododendron to the ground - one of the pretty pink ones that kind of smell like coconuts). My goats don't seem to like peonies. They also leave the flea bane alone. 

Come to think of it, I do have one holly bush (a seedling I never got around to pulling out) the buggers have left alone.


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

definately not rose bushes !
they love them , oh mommy did you plant this for us, how nice, oh i love these heirloom flowers dont you , yes the thorns are good for toothpicks too , especially after youve eaten on those apple trees ....


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Mine seem to hate mint, which isn't a bush, but can take up a lot of space!

Mine seem to love every bush, especially the roses and lilacs. O and they loved my young, newly planted cherry tree. GRRR.


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

It must depend on personal tastes. My goats like the mint growing in my back yard. The only thing they really leave alone is grass - if they have bushes.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

Goats and deer like to eat the same shrubs. I'd ask a local greenhouse or landscaper what shrubs & perennials are deer proof and deer resistant, and try the ones that aren't poisonous!


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Peonies...yes! Now that you mention it, they have never eaten mine.


----------

